# Lower South-Central NODAK



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope not to not run into the anti-resident hunters contingency with this question. But a quick glance at a few other posts there seems to be some nice guys hanging about. A 20-year old upland dream will take place later October 2006 around the lower south-central N. Dakota area. Some close friends/dog training enthusiasts are at a point in their lives where we can finally partake in a hunt outside our own comfort zones. I personally don't care if I shoulder the shotgun on a single bird but am rather looking forward to the the dog work (wirehairs, labs, spaniels, and maybe a GSP) and being with friends for a handful of days. Away from the wifes, talking dogs, new experiences & new people, traveling, etc. Was curious to see if there are individuals willing to share their experiences or thoughts on upland bird hunting in the lower south-central part of N. Dakota? I believe we will be close to the Wishek area. Not looking for the X spot or names just general information to help me get through these long winter days.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site!

you should do well in that area. Here is a link to the NDGF website it will answer a lot of your questions. Look at the PLOTS guide on the site it will give you and Idea of where the public land is in that area. There are Many very nice landowners on that area as well. Ask for permission and most will allow you to hunt.

http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/small-game.html

Good Luck!!

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

And if you choose to go there (Wishek)swing by the cafe at Hague for raisin cream pie, and take an hour to tour the church and cemetery too. If you call ahead for the weeks menu you will get some outstanding German food.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Raisin-cream pie  That is the kind of information I'm looking to get back from this post. Wait until I pull that card out after a long day in the field. Thanks for the posts. I have absolutly no expectations in October other then to groan about some dogs bad gas inside our lodging, enjoy laughs w/ friends, and meet the locals around the N. Dakota country side. All of the individuals on this hunt come from small town Nebraska. Born and raised hunting/fishing individuals of the modest means. Each individul has a passion for dogs, the outdoors, and a few even work for wildlife for a living in some capacity.

Birds in the bag are not our top priority. Instead a really good experience is at the top of our list. Figured I'd start compiling a few things to pull out of the hat during our trip and this is a great start.

Thanks for any other posts in advance.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone,

Retrver, I think you have picked a good area to hunt in. Glad to see you making plans and figuring things out early.

This season, for the first time, since I was a youngster traveling to and from the North Dakota Farm (30 years), heard two Rosters sharing thoughts in a near by CRP field and our wind break.
The Pheasants are making a come back in that area. This area is about 20 mile East of Wishek along #11.

Recently I made a trip home to the South Dakota Farm. Several miles from the house I saw hundred's of
Pheasants, and through out the week, I literally saw thousands of Pheasants. Don't ask me where they were when I was hunting.

One thing you might want to check and get your hands on is GFP "walk in" map/book. These are really handy for finding nice areas to hunt, where you can just walk in without permission. I am going to try to get one for ND this year. The SD one can be gotten free at any Sporting Goods Store and some Gas stations.

Just south and east of our SD Farm there is two huge walk in areas. Tried to hunt these, but dogs are required for best results, I don't have a dog. The grass in these areas is thick and tall, usually, so losing
shot Pheasants is really easy.

Good Luck and Auf Wiederscehen. P.S. I'll be the one out huntin' with the Ruger Gold Label SxS.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

So far we've got Raisin-cream pie and from The Norseman's post my thoughts turned to German food. Hey, I may just hole up somewhere as the men are out walking a field and stuff myself full of great food  I believe one of the reasons the Wishek area was picked was for the opportunity at a mixed bag. Being pheasants, Huns, Sharptails, etc. I wasn't sure what to expect as I've never hunted upland in any other state other then Nebraska. I've hunted the same farm ground I grew up around and worked 30 years ago as a kid. This trip truly will be a refreshing experience.

P.S. 
I'll be the 6' 5" guy you'll pick-out lumbering down off some grassy hill  We are the type of group anyone can join along. Plus, we've got some excellent hunting dogs. AKC titled Labs, titled Griffs, and some other very experience upland dogs who are a true pleasure to hunt behind and watch.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Wishek sausage is close to being world famous so check that out while your in the area!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wishek is known as the Sauercraute (spelling) capital of the world. Head to the VFW or the Legion and you'll get your fill of Polkas and Waltzs on any Saturday night.

Check into the German/Russian food all through out the area. Kugun...a sort of baked dough, custard filled concoction.......Great! Get it with prunes or apricots.

Don't miss the liver sausage, blood Sausage, Head Cheese and other local meats at any of the local meat lockers.

How about Chokecherry Jelly! You should be able to pick this up at the local stores.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok, I see what is going on here! 8) Feed the guy all sorts of hearty food and desserts. That way he sleeps through the morning hunt and/or takes an afternoon nap in some field. Ha! Seriously guys I really appreciate your willingness to point me towards all of the creature comforts of home around the Wishek area.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want to really test your dogs, and yourselves, take some time and head just a little west to the Oahe river bottoms. Its open hunting, lots of birds, and even more COVER! Some of it is just to thick to hunt, and there is really no end, but your dogs will be challenged.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

We will be bringing approximately 7 dogs of the pointing and retrieving variety. One of our only priorities other then to just have fun is to give these dogs what they truly deserve, birds. Now that most CRP is gone in Nebraska you have to log some major miles walking to get any flushes. Private and some public land is ok early part of the year but after that first week it is a crap shoot. Be honest my personal dog will be three by the time we come to N.Dakota. She has only been in one field where she got to be birdy a good deal of time. It's that tough and I'd like to see her work in a "field of dreams". I'd recommend hunting Nebraska for waterfowl and some other things but never upland hunting. These river bottoms sounds like they will test about any man or beast. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wanted to extend an evening thank you to the PM's I've recieved. Very helpful and will make this trip an enjoyable one.

I should clarify most of us in this group (looking like 4 individuals with the slim possibility of 6) all come from farming backgrounds or small town communities. We are all to familiar with "The Army" coming down the dirt road. Not our intention to beat a path to any farmers door. Rather this trip is for the dogs and they are happy anywhere that can get out and run. But they are getting no-where near my raisin-cream pie :lol:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

I will check on the CRP "field of dreams" right across the road from our
North Dakota farm. They are from Calif. and come there once a year.

I was never going to hunt these Pheasants, but there are more than I
expected, from my most recent visit in middle January. I just might get
a North Dakota license this year.

Talk to you later.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen everyone,

Checked on the CRP "field of dreams" right across the road from our 
North Dakota farm. The owners are not from Calif. but live near by.
So I will ask for permission later in the year.

The farm across the road not the CRP, is owned by Calif. and come there
once a year.

My recent visit (1Apr-9Apr) to the two farms, I never saw so many Pheasants, they were all over. They were in our yard and wind break,
across the road, down south of us, on the highway, on the dirt road,
all over.

There are more than I expected, from my last visit in middle January. Still thinking about getting a North Dakota license this year.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

RETRVR: I second the sausage at the Wishek Super Value. It is homemade and absolutely the best thing next to some eggs and pancakes in the morning.

This area is rich in Russian/German history and the churches built in the day are by far the most grand in the upper midwest. If you need a breather, check out the church in Hague and Strasburg along with the iron crosses of those that died getting their families here for a better life. I say that as my great, great, grandmother Helena is buried there. It is quite a site to see, plus there are some great PLOTS lands near there.

Napoleon just North of Wishek has a meat locker with assorted German dishes as well.

When I moved to that area in 1998 it was some of the best years of my life. The people in that area are incredible. Only downfall was I went from a 29 waist to a 34. Have never been able to get that back off. Too much nephla and sauercraut.

Good luck


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Going down to that area (the iron curtain) is defiantly a treat. You will find out when you get down there is that you can pretty much stuff any thing into an animal casing.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Es hilft auch wenn Sie, speack die Sprache zu konnen. Ich bin von jenem Gebiet, und wenn Sie auf diese Weise fragen. .....the Turen sind fast immer offnet. :wink: :beer: :beer:

Dang, I hope thats right...a little rusty.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> Es hilft auch wenn Sie, speack die Sprache zu konnen. Ich bin von jenem Gebiet, und wenn Sie auf diese Weise fragen. .....the Turen sind fast immer offnet.


WTF...........? Jiffy, you turning non-Norwegian on us!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Mossy,

I've always been "non-Norwegian".....you have just never relized it. 

I guess its never been brought up before. :beer:


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the continued feedback on the Wishek area guys. Matter of fact I've got a minor in History so all of those landmarks you mentioned sure caught my attention.

How much sausage can one man eat? I'm going to find out!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

You will also find 10 new flavors of kuchen that you didn't know existed. Stay away from the prune or you might have to find a private bush some place.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Terrible hunting, devoid of birds, I'd stay away!

Just kidding. My group has been hunting that area for years. Wonderful little town, great people, great land owners, friendly ladies.........

Dont kid yourself, you will work for birds, especially if crops are up. You are dead on about the ND trifecta. You will find sharpies, roosters and huns. Great duck hunting if thats your bag as well.

Tips. Stans is the only grocery store for miles. Carry gas if you are arriving at night- Nothing is open for gas in the weee hours. Trust me. Cinna Bun, its a movie PM theater/ AM bakery. The carmel rolls are heaven!!! The theater is closed during the week, but they will special cater a meal for a group that is actually some the finest dining around!! Cinna Bun is a staple! So is Blondes bar and the Lariat. The Lariat is a bar/ restuarant/ bowling alley. Little known fact- The Cattle Sale Barn has a restaurant that serves a mean breakfast.

Awesome little area. Lots of birds but you will have a learning curve. Sharpies are in the stuble and pastures, huns are in the picked sunflower and fencerows. Roosters are cagey

The locals are fond of road hunting, so the roosters are a little spooky on vehicles.

If you are in town for halloween, the civic center has costume party with cocktails that is a must!

If it sounds like I know the area, its cuz its addicting. Made four trips with in acalendar year. The folks in the grocery store know me by my first name. Have a ball and leave a few for us!


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

All friendly advice. Reminds me of many areas of the country 15-20 years ago where folks were always extending a helping hand. Not so these days in many cases but this discussion brings back fond memories. I'm originally from a small farming community of 900 people so I got the feeling Wishik will fedl like home. I've been discussing with the small group of guys I just might leave the ol' scatter gun in the truck and carry film instead. Take photos of the dogs and guys and everything in between here and Wishik.

Thanks for the early summer smile.


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Retver, I am headed out the first of November from Michigan. Look to be hunting South of Jamestown. When will your group be going out? Also where do you hail from? Thanks Richard


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Richard,

I believe we will be arriving the week after the opener. I think the same weekend non-residents can hunt. Would have to dbl-check to be sure but thinking the end of October. Crops up or not looking forward to seeing some new country. What was 6 has turned into 4 guys now that deposits are official. Driver was selected by a pick of the straw. Ha!


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Reterver, I thought that the first two weeks were residents only? May be wrong. Where are you staying at that you need deposits? We are leaving the 29th hopefully. Right now it is just the my wife and I, our oldest son teaches 8th grade math, so a fall vacation is out of the question for him. Are you driving up from NE?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We do not have residents only pheasant hunting here.The first week of waterfowl has been resident only not upland.Your only restriction is that only residents can hunt state GNF land the first 7 days of pheasnat season.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes,


> Your only restriction is that only residents can hunt state GNF land the first 7 days of pheasnat season.


 Being we are planning on logging some miles on just public land we are arriving the weekend after. I believe our accomidations are at a local farm house. Oh, and yes we are loading up one truck with four guys and dogs and taking the scenic way up to NODAK.


----------

